# Sticky  Heat Videos & Mixtapes



## -33-




----------



## UD40

Cheap plug


----------



## cowboys

Great Zo videos.


----------



## UD40

Another one I threw together yesterday.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade @ The David Letterman Show






Riles with Jay Leno--Part 1 and 2


----------



## IbizaXL

Pat dancing at the Parade. LOL!


----------



## UD40

Dorell makes it look soooo easy.


----------



## nickrock23

a mix i made recently, with laker#8.. enjoy


----------



## IbizaXL

nickrock23 said:


> a mix i made recently, with laker#8.. enjoy


that was a great Wade mix, definatly one of the best ones ive seen. im not feeling the music, but the video was great:clap2:


----------



## NETSFAN3526

EDITED by Shaq_Diesel

Take your trash to the Nets forum or don't post here. You've received a warning via PM. Next time, you're out


----------



## UD40

*D. Wade & J. Will*

The latest mix I put together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just a nasty block by Wade


----------



## IbizaXL

Shaq, James and Howard dancing during allstar weekend


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwyane Wade Unbreakable


----------



## Flash is the Future

Zo comes up huge in the most important game in Heat history.


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Heat Is Rising--Awesome, Must-See Finals Mix by Laker#8


----------



## Flash is the Future

"It's Goin' Down"


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwyane Wade Mix 2005-06 by Laker#8


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwyane Wade - It's My Life






Dwyane Wade - The Heat is on - Language warning on this one, but it's too hot not to post


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, that last mix is sweet :clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now that the playoffs are about to begin, here's one last look at the championship run.

*The crowd reaction at the arena with around 3 minutes to go in Game 6 of the ECF*





*NBATV recap of game 6 of the NBA Finals*






*Wade telling the media what's next*






*Unveilng of the Championship banner at the Parade on Biscayne Blvd*


----------



## Flash is the Future

Zo's Triumphant Return


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Just run a loop of wade falling to the floor likes he`s been shot(with nobody even remotly close to him) and you got a heat highlight reel


EDITED by Shaq_Diesel

Please avoid making posts that have no purpose on this board. You are only instigating future problems by posts like this.


----------



## Flash is the Future

www.starbury.com said:


> Just run a loop of wade falling to the floor likes he`s been shot(with nobody even remotly close to him) and you got a heat highlight reel





NETSFAN3526 said:


> EDITED by Shaq_Diesel
> 
> Take your trash to the Nets forum or don't post here. You've received a warning via PM. Next time, you're out


:rocket: :mrt: :banghead: :boohoo: :groucho: :greatjob: :stupid: :read: :rules:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here are a couple of Dorell Wright mixes. Hopefully these are the 1st of many next year


----------



## UD40

You beat me to it. Both were real nice mixes.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Heat-Knicks brawls; the first two clips

<embed src="http://www.gofish.com/player/fwplayer.swf" width="343" height="289" align="middle" quality="high" bgcolor="#000000" name="fwplayer" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" FlashVars="&loc=blog&gf=true&ns=false&fs=false&gfid=30-1017755&c=grey&autoPlay=false&getAd=false&wm=false&ct=true&tb=false&svr=www.gofish.com"></embed>


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40




----------



## -33-




----------



## Wade2Bosh

That dunk was sick. Too bad Eric Reid's call isnt on youtube.


----------



## Flash is the Future

More Daequan Cook!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awesome D-Wade mix I just watched for the 1st time

Dwyane Wade Crossover King aka Deadly Slasher


----------



## Ben

Sweet mixtape there. Makes you think about how lucky Miami are to have him. ^


----------



## Jace

Wade to Marion...USA-style


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just saw this Wade mix that was posted on the main forum. I had never seen it but its very good


----------



## Flash is the Future

I agree, that's one of the few 8 minute mixes I've watched all the way through. I went ahead and fixed all of the embedding problems in the other posts. I got a little edit happy.


----------



## Ben

Including Earl the Pearl at 1.20. :clap:

If fixed the embedded video for you - you only need to put the video code in the URL in the youtube tags - Flash


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Let's start filling this thread up again..


----------



## Dee-Zy

Repped!


----------



## IbizaXL

W2B, that first mix, I still cant get enough of that Wade dunk vs Utah @4:30. one of my favorites in his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, same here. Had they won that game, that dunk would have been all over the place and definitely one that was remembered. But it seems to be forgotten because of the loss and of course, how they lost that game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I Actually feel that that dunk is better than the one he did in traffic and was fouled (I forgot against who...)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Cleveland


----------



## Adam

This is my favorite Wade oop (not sure of my favorite dunk but it could be this as well). You never see reverse oops. Degree of difficulty 11/10.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I remember that ^

Didn't Wade do a reverse oop from Bron on a fast break this season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There's only been one Lebron2Wade alley oop dunk so far that I can think of..


----------



## Wade County

This thread rules. So many awesome highlights over the years, but even the first 30 odd games of this season have produced some insane things.

That shot over the backboard by James is so insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^


----------



## Ben

Any shot from behind the backboard for me is just crazy. It's the sort of stuff you spend 5 minutes trying at school when bored, then just give up and say it's impossible, yet they can do it in the game? Not fair.


----------



## PoetLaureate

One of my favorite Heat vids ever 






VVVV Thanks! I even pasted the wrong video lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^embedded it for you.

Here's how to embed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*H5k3Ozp5Q-c*

Bolded part in the youtube embed code


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


>


Wow, this is the video to watch if you only see one video out of this whole thread. They didn't leave anything out. High def too.


----------



## 77AJ

Killer mixtape. Love the play when D Wade and Bron are on the fastbreak, and Wade leaves the behind the back bounce pass for James to dunk, and after the pass Wade puts his arms up in airplane mode flys right out of the play.

Good stuff, and thanks for posting!


----------



## PoetLaureate

3:20 is the first time I've seen that play without the stupid camera switch in the middle


----------



## Wade County

Wow, that video was insane. Really well done.

Some amazing highlights so far this season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Best mix so far. Love it.

Wished it switched to a more hyped song though... Like Champions from B.O.B.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Dee-Zy

Nice! That mix is very recent too with the Bosh Dunk over Warriors where he got a T.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This 2nd one is pretty awesome


----------



## Gx

Anyone know whatever happened to that documentary Wade and Bosh were making about the Free Agency thing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great video from the Magic game. A fan sitting on the baseline right next to the Magic bench during Lebron's big 3


----------



## vin3000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRFtLFpnmKA&context=C3dd7a62ADOEgsToPDskIOQOI1vmySatcbJ7TypLNW

this is my first miami heat video i hope you guys enjoy it! go heat!


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Unique and Rare Lebron James Video! King James Shooting Free Throws at MSG while Knicks Fans Go Craz! Video!*

Dumb video


----------



## vixcacheras

*Lebron James playoff 2013 Highlights*

Guys ~ The KING James, MVP of the years, Lebron James playoff 2013 Highlights
This is my second nba video. 

The highlight is about the match vs between buck, bull, pacer and spurs.

Hope you all can take a look and enjoy it !!!!!


----------



## MKwhacker100

*throwback to Ray Allen game tyer*

Ray Allen's game tying three to help the Heat win the championship that year. I made a video out of it. Please watch and enjoy!


----------



## BlackNRed

I don't know if this has been posted here it probably has but it's a great video. This one is for us.


----------

